# Mailing myself to Europe



## Skab (Nov 9, 2018)

Looking to mail myself to Europe. Need help making a crate and need someone to take it in and mail it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 9, 2018)

jesus fucking christ.


----------



## AAAutin (Nov 9, 2018)

This is how you end up in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## Thomas Walker (Nov 9, 2018)

This is likely not to work, and here's why:

Any reasonable shipping company will elect to place the crate on an international cargo plane. Firstly, TSA is known to scan packages and do random checks. If you somehow make it past that stage and the plane takes off, the cargo hold is not pressurized to my knowledge. In other words, you'll freeze to death.

Your best option is really to buy a cheap flight to a country in Europe (I've found flights as cheap as a few hundred dollars, one way) and take it from there. Best of luck!


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Nov 9, 2018)

I can't tell whether or not he's being serious, but in any case, I'm afraid it would only be a viable plan if he were a kid living in the early 1900s (wouldn't even need a crate!): 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...he-u-s-postal-service/?utm_term=.9e72a53881df


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> the cargo hold is not pressurized to my knowledge. In other words, you'll freeze to death.



In any flight above 10,000 feet, the cargo hold has to be pressurized.


----------



## Tude (Nov 9, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> jesus fucking christ.



Inhale slowly, exhale slowly - perhaps it's a quiet night ... or something like that...


----------



## Odin (Nov 9, 2018)

line the inside of the crate with insulation and space blankets... then rig up a rebreather outa an empty space bag... take a handful of valium and ur good to go.

im sure a crusty pair of carharts will keep u toasty


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Nov 9, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_mail


----------



## Tengu91 (Nov 9, 2018)

You're gonna have a hard time sneaking past any dogs sniffing packages my friend.


----------



## Django (Nov 10, 2018)

I thought that by mailing yourself you mean mailing a box that you expect to receive in Europe, and I wondered why you can't do it yourself.

Hey buddy, hate to tell you,
You're very stupid.


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 10, 2018)

Skab said:


> Looking to mail myself to Europe. Need help making a crate and need someone to take it in and mail it.



some things are better left off as ideas

you can get direct flights to Stockholm, Barcelona, Paris; fuckload of places for far under a grand

check out WOWAIR they have layovers in Reykjavik connecting to the aforementioned and more

the only place they rip you is like 50 or 60 dollar baggage fees


----------



## backpacker420 (Nov 10, 2018)

he could really do it and has been done by a youtuber 
_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbTOHITC_xY_​


----------



## SoyPablo (Nov 10, 2018)

Skab said:


> Looking to mail myself to Europe. Need help making a crate and need someone to take it in and mail it.



Didn't work out so well for Waldo Jeffers -- take heed!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 10, 2018)

backpacker420 said:


> he could really do it and has been done by a youtuber
> _Link:
> Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbTOHITC_xY​_​




nowhere in this video is there even the smallest amount of proof that this person actually went from the UK to USA. i skimmed a few of the uploaders other videos and big shock, none of them provide any proof of this person doing what they claimed to do. "it has been done by a youtuber" is some pretty flimsy ground to stand on imo.

i cant believe it actually has to be said but dont try to mail yerself to europe in a fucking box. yer not in a bugs bunny cartoon.


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 10, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> nowhere in this video is there even the smallest amount of proof that this person actually went from the UK to USA. i skimmed a few of the uploaders other videos and big shock, none of them provide any proof of this person doing what they claimed to do. "it has been done by a youtuber" is some pretty flimsy ground to stand on imo.
> 
> i cant believe it actually has to be said but dont try to mail yerself to europe in a fucking box. yer not in a bugs bunny cartoon.



this completely

some of you people need to recognize reading between the lines isn't always about what's written


----------



## James Maarsten (Nov 10, 2018)

I dunno if this could still work. I wonder if perhaps having a Coffin, and shipping yourself as a Corpse might actually be a good idea!?!
I would HIGHLY suggest you put the insulation lining inside of it, and make yourself some Break-Away paneling, and some method of Urine Collection that would neither stink, nor leak!
Also: you really do want some concealed CCD-Camera's built flush into the outer surface of that thing, and some small, like: Smart-Phone small method of viewing their feed's.
Personally, I think at this point, it might actually be better just to buy a plane-ticket!
Oh, and just for safety, have your Passport ready, and make sure it's got the Visa of where you're trying to goto, and... EXIT-VISA from where you're trying to escape from!
Good luck!


----------



## backpacker420 (Nov 11, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> nowhere in this video is there even the smallest amount of proof that this person actually went from the UK to USA. i skimmed a few of the uploaders other videos and big shock, none of them provide any proof of this person doing what they claimed to do. "it has been done by a youtuber" is some pretty flimsy ground to stand on imo.
> 
> i cant believe it actually has to be said but dont try to mail yerself to europe in a fucking box. yer not in a bugs bunny cartoon.


then you didn't watch the video where his dad drops him off at the shipping office and had to be in LA to open it when he did arrive


----------



## Skab (Nov 11, 2018)

I just wanted to put it out there that it is very possible. I’ve already mailed myself to Canada and to Alaska. Once from L. A. and once from Philadelphia. And yes the plane is pressurized and totally safe. I’ve never had a problem with dogs or sniffers or anything like that. The only thing I’m a little skeptic about on this one is customs going overseas. If there is anyone serious about helping let me know or anyone who has positive feedback or advice. Please no stupid negative opinions.


----------



## Skab (Nov 11, 2018)

And I don’t believe in informing the government of exactly where I am at all times so that’s why I do things this way. I like to remain invisible.


----------



## Tony Pro (Nov 11, 2018)

I appreciate the joke, but to be realistic, a one-way ticket to Europe costs as little as $150 these days. To ship a 150lb human plus crate, it would cost far more.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 11, 2018)

@Skab - are you happy giving us a few details of how exactly you did the self mailing trips to Canada and Alaska ? 

on a vaguely similar tip I know a guy who used to travel around and live in a geodesic dome - when it came time to move he packed everything down onto a pallet and paid a freight company a flat £70 which got his pallet to any postcode in mainland Britain - he'd then hitch or whatever and meet up with his home a day or two later - we always used to joke that he should stowaway on the pallet and get a free ride !


----------



## Jackthereaper (Nov 11, 2018)

125 one way from newark to paris if you time it right. The govt does know you went though as you pointed out.


----------



## backpacker420 (Nov 12, 2018)

have you ever thought of joining cruisers crossing the Atlantic ocean by sailboat?


----------



## Thomas Walker (Nov 13, 2018)

backpacker420 said:


> have you ever thought of joining cruisers crossing the Atlantic ocean by sailboat?


The only issue with that is the relative isolation of the ship. Crew might just happen through the cargo hold on a ship mid-journey, whereas on a flight that is almost guaranteed not to occur. That, combined with the fact that you''re in the middle of the ocean, and you realize there's really nowhere to run if you are caught. Its why I nixed the idea of hopping a ferry in favor of just paying for the ride.


----------



## The Hiker (Nov 13, 2018)

I love this so fuckin much


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2018)

why is this in the travel stories section? moved to other forms of travel.


----------



## backpacker420 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> The only issue with that is the relative isolation of the ship. Crew might just happen through the cargo hold on a ship mid-journey, whereas on a flight that is almost guaranteed not to occur. That, combined with the fact that you''re in the middle of the ocean, and you realize there's really nowhere to run if you are caught. Its why I nixed the idea of hopping a ferry in favor of just paying for the ride.


you miss understood me, i mean getting on a sailboat as a crew member not a cargo ship. many cruiser forums on the net have people seeking crew members so they have someone else abroad most just ask you to have money for food when they do stop at a port. many leave FL or the east coast to Spain and the Mediterranean for the winter months.


----------



## James Maarsten (Dec 24, 2018)

Juan Derlust said:


> Years ago, working for a glass artist landed me at the LAX cargo terminal where I ran across a casket-sized carton with a peaked lid strapped to a pallet awaiting transport; HUMAN REMAINS was stencilled boldly on the sides, but the curious thing - by my reckoning anyway - was HEAD stencilled at one end.


That's actually rather common. To many religions, or just to many folks in general, they'd like to know where the head is, rather than "Talk-to-the'Feet" after burial! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## James Maarsten (Dec 24, 2018)

Skab said:


> And I don’t believe in informing the government of exactly where I am at all times so that’s why I do things this way. I like to remain invisible.


That's actually a good-practice, Skab!


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Sep 25, 2019)

backpacker420 said:


> he could really do it and has been done by a youtuber
> _Link: _​



Unfucking believable...


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 6, 2019)

Skab said:


> Looking to mail myself to Europe. Need help making a crate and need someone to take it in and mail it.


It is illegal to ship bodies, living or dead, without proper documentation...


----------



## CainKO (May 5, 2020)

backpacker420 said:


> he could really do it and has been done by a youtuber
> _Link: _​



These types of videos have been faked by a dozen other creators, not to mention that this one doesn't offer any substantial proof that it actually happened.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (May 10, 2020)

this is a total bullshit thread BUT just pointing out shipping a 140lbs+ package overseas is almost certainly more expensive then a cheap plain ticket


----------



## morphine (May 15, 2020)

In some countries you can send small-ish animals by mail (rabbits, cats, monkeys) so maybe using something like that may actually work. I don't know if thats worldwide though or maybe just local/some countries.
Oh yes and don't forget some airholes and something to drink.

Even if the mail company allowed you to do it though, i doubt it is financially viable since such a big and heavy package would long-distance would cost ALOT. Theres cheap flying companies that will take you from america to europe for USD100. Most likely not alot more enjoyable than being sent by mail but still.


----------



## train in vain (Jun 14, 2020)

Sounds like ol boy is on a no fly list haha. Funny he came here to ask for help why not just ask a friend face to face 
I wonder how this worked out.🤡


----------



## Animalia777 (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh buddy, listen to this song before you think about that. Don't be like Waldo.


----------



## Animalia777 (Jun 15, 2020)

Animalia777 said:


> Oh buddy, listen to this song before you think about that. Don't be like Waldo.





Its a song about a guy that mails himself. Good song, just thought I'd share


----------



## julianface (Jul 16, 2021)

CainKO said:


> These types of videos have been faked by a dozen other creators, not to mention that this one doesn't offer any substantial proof that it actually happened.


It's obviously fake he even does a 'wake up it was all a dream' bit in the last second of the video


----------



## khonjin (Dec 11, 2021)

so did this guy survive


----------



## castler (Jul 8, 2022)

I'd just make myself a human cannonball and fly over the border.


----------



## reeed (Jul 13, 2022)

Don't listen to the haters man! 
Get in your box and do your thing boi! 
Put little feet holes so you can poke your feet out and literally walk yourself to the place and pop in your little box shell...


----------



## StructuratedFire (Jul 27, 2022)

I will tell you not to do it because you may die.

A realistic way to mail yourself is become a volunteer or worker in boat/cruise/ etc. You work with them and you get to travel for free to europe or you wish.
There are websites similar to wwooff what offer this kind of exchange .

Have a nice.
I hope I helped.
Thanks.


----------

